# So close



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

We got our 29FBH today. The forum has been very helpful in our decision process and PDI as well.

The dealer delivered our 5th wheel to our lakefront spot and he had about 25 feet to go when tree limbs tore big holes in the rubber roof. It was late in the day and he seemed in a hurry.

Talk about a letdown. We just told him to take it on back.

I guess we'll see what happens on Monday when I call the dealership. We're hoping to be camping by the end of the month now.

Austin Ed
Mrs. GrillMeister


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that!!! So close to getting there. Hopefully they'll be able to fix it up for you.

Keep us posted

Mike


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, it was a bit frustrating. We don't have a tow vehicle yet, but we have a great permanent spot in an RV resort on Lake Travis in Austin, TX. It's going to be our weekend getaway spot while we save up for a new Chevy 2500 with the Duramax.

I imagine they'll be putting on a new roof and bringing it back in a week or two. By then I'm going to make sure the RV resort management does some tree trimming too.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ed sorry to hear about the delivery problems - that's got to be frustrating. Hang in there though you'll get it soon.

The dealer is taking full responsibility right?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUCH! I watch those trees pretty close. Seems like they are all hanging low in my neighborhood!


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, the General Manager called me this morning to let me know they ordered a new roof and it should be installed by Friday.

This experience has further confirmed that we made the right decision to do business with this dealer. While it's been a real PIA, this dealer has made the purchase process a very positive experience.

This dealer will come highly recommended to our friends!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

It's great when something like that happens and you can still feel like the Dealer is taking care of you!

Don't worry ... you'll be enjoying the new TT in no time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ed,

Glad to here it is back on track.

Let your dealer know how you feel, they also like it when people appreciate what they do, since so many people just constantly complain to them. In the future it may help you again.

Keep those trees trimmed up.....

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ed what's the name of the dealer? Many folks come here and search for dealers before buying, hearing a good story with a name my help them out! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments and encouragements! The dealer is Marshall's Traveland in Buda, TX (just south of Austin). Their web site is below.

http://www.marshallstraveland.com

A great place to do business. No pressure sales folks, nice clean facility, helpful parts folks, pleasant finance lady, and lots of inventory to browse.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Austin-Ed said:


> This experience has further confirmed that we made the right decision to do business with this dealer. While it's been a real PIA, this dealer has made the purchase process a very positive experience.
> 
> This dealer will come highly recommended to our friends!










WOW!!! A dealer that cares, How lucky







, glad to here they are taking care of you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Austin Ed, from another Texan. action Sorry about the delivery glitch.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Woo Hoo I know Buda sunny

Lived the first 38 years of my life in Texas









Drove through Buda many many times ..... And been on Lake Travis a time or three









My parents still live on Canyon Lake









Sorry there was a problem but glad they are taking care of it.... good 'ole Texas folks









Have a Great day and welcome to Outbackers action


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

Whoo Hoo, it's here! We finally have our 29FBH on site. After Marshalls Traveland replaced the roof, they brought it back up. This time the driver was VERY careful when backing it in place. He did a great job setting it up.

Now begins the fun process of outfitting the new camper on the lake.

Thanks for all the help!

Austin-Ed & Mrs. GrillMeister


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats! Looks as though nothing ever happened to it.

Enjoy


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Congratulations Outbacker! Glad to hear the dealer took good care of ya'll!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal AE glad you are back in the camping business again!


----------

